# Looking for a place in the bay area



## Pixie Walden (Jan 26, 2013)

Im new to oakland and planning on staying for at least 6 months. Ive been staying at a decent house near downtown but I cant tell yet if it going to be a permenent situation. Im looking for a decent squat or anarchist house. I have a job at the moment so cheap rent isnt an issue. git at me


----------



## eske silver (Jun 7, 2013)

Just found this and noticed you haven't any replies.
Are you still in Oakland? Where have you been staying? Somewhere safe I hope.
I just got back to the bay after a few months adventuring.
PM me if you're still looking for something, or if you want to just meet up and hang out.
I'm from Oakland, born and raised so I can tell you anything you wanna know about the town.


----------

